# Procedure with corrupted songs/files Cubase - HELP!



## stigc56 (May 23, 2018)

Hi
Just 4 weeks ago I recorded the music for a scene in a feature film I have been working on. Now the client returns with some changes and now I cant open the song.
I have tried to Import Tracks From Project - crash. Unfortunately the project is created on my orchestral Template with around 750 tracks, and I can't remember which tracks actually have any data. It seems to be the audio files that causes the problem, so I have moved them out of the folder, but even then I can't load the project. It's music with a lots of tempo edits, and I can't get them back with the ITFP function.
What can I do?
ps. The song is recorded in Cubase Pro 9.5.20 and I have just updated to 9.5.30.
Any help much appreciated!


----------



## rpaillot (May 23, 2018)

Another function that works like ITFP, might work ..

Create a blank project.

Then open the crashing project, question "do you want to activate project?" answer "no"
then you might see your project opening without crashing , without samples loading. Click on the audio regions you want, drag'n drop to your blank Cubase project still opened..


----------



## Bender-offender (May 23, 2018)

Cubase 9.5.30 is a _*super*_ *sh*ty* update. Yes, I said it, Steinberg - it is. 

I found some major problems with the Audio Pool, Input Transformer, and Sonarworks 4. 

That being said, do you have any Sonarworks plugins on any tracks or control room? I had Sonarworks on my control room insert and it kept crashing 9.5.30. 

If you’re on a Mac and have a backup of your system drive, you can just delete the 9.5.30 application out of the Application folder and drag in 9.5.2 from the backup. It worked for me and I didn’t need to reinstall anything.


----------



## RobbertZH (May 23, 2018)

I also had a project file that was corrupt and could not be opened.
It contained both audio tracks and midi tracks.

I did the same as mentioned by rpaillot.
Really important to first load and activate an empty track
then secondly open the corrupt project file, but (really essential) do NOT activate the (corrupt) project.
I could then copy the midi files succesfully to the (stil activated) empty project.
I did not bother with the audio files (I had only a few of those) and they are stored as separate wav files.
But maybe as suggested by rpaillot you can also copy audio tracks to the empty project.


----------



## Bender-offender (May 23, 2018)

RobbertZH said:


> I also had a project file that was corrupt and could not be opened.
> It contained both audio tracks and midi tracks.
> 
> I did the same as mentioned by rpaillot.
> ...



Are you running Windows or Mac?


----------



## stigc56 (May 24, 2018)

rpaillot said:


> Another function that works like ITFP, might work ..
> 
> Create a blank project.
> 
> ...


Sadly that doesn't work neither.


----------



## stigc56 (May 24, 2018)

Bender-offender said:


> Cubase 9.5.30 is a _*super*_ *sh*ty* update. Yes, I said it, Steinberg - it is.
> 
> I found some major problems with the Audio Pool, Input Transformer, and Sonarworks 4.
> 
> ...


Yes I have a back-up and no I haven't used any Sonarworks plugins.


----------



## stigc56 (May 24, 2018)

Bender-offender said:


> Are you running Windows or Mac?


I'm on Mac.


----------



## stigc56 (May 24, 2018)

Well I succeeded in reinstalling 9.5.21 and the file opens just fine. I think I go back to this version.
Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Bender-offender (May 24, 2018)

Glad you got it working again. 9.5.30 is a mess for Mac and I get a feeling moderators on the Steinberg forum are defending 9.5.30 and saying it’s fine.


----------



## stigc56 (May 24, 2018)

Thanks. I'll try Nuendo for 60 days free!


----------

